# Grain maker grain mill?



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I tried to get some info on HQ but I think my post got lost a little. I am thinking there might be more than a few here who have and use a hand crank grain mill. 
This is the one I am looking at http://www.grainmaker.com/
Does anyone have any experience with this one or ones like it?
Thanks,
Trisha


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was looking at that one also , i saw the add in mother earth news , supposed to be american made in montana welded together and powder coated.
it also has the pully already on it to hook it to a motor if one wants to.

they claim it can make peanut butter also 

but i have never used any hand mill so i am also interested in what you find.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't know about that one but I have a Country Living Grain Mill http://countrylivinggrainmills.com/

It does take effort to turn but not so much that my teenage girls can't do it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Copying my post from the other thread, originally posted at 3:11 p.m. on 12/21/09. --

I know a lot of preppers really like the Country Living grain mill (scroll down towards the bottom of the page - there are a lot of mills on this page).

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/index.aspx#Nutrimill

It's a manual mill, but has the option of adding a motor to it, and it has an attachment to do corn and beans too. It's the one I'm saving up for. 

There was someone I read about who rigged up a bicycle/belt attachment to his, that might have been on here, not sure.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks callie. I did see that post. I was hoping I would get some more info here too. Thank you.

the country living grain mill does seem to be very popular. I kind of like the grain maker a little better for some reason. I would love to hear from someone who has one.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I do like the looks of the Grainmaker better...it looks more old-timey, lol.  It just seems like the Country Living mill does more.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

calliemoonbeam said:


> It just seems like the Country Living mill does more.


Oh! do elaborate please. What does the country living mill do that I am missing? This is exactly the kind of info I am looking for! Thanks!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

There is a grain maker on ebay and it has a comparison list....of course they are selling the grain maker, but it is kind of nice to have the list 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GrainMaker-Grai...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item3efa51a457


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, now I'm almost convinced the Grainmaker is better, lol! When I originally read the ad, I only saw where it did wheat and not corn and other grains, but according to the eBay site it does do all that, plus it sounds like it comes with more items as a standard inclusion whereas with the Country Living mill they're optional and cost extra. Plus the Country Living Mill is aluminum, and the Grainmaker is steel. The only other difference I can see is that the Country Living has a motor you can buy for it, but I bet something could be rigged up for the Grainmaker too. Hmmm, you may have just changed my mind for me, lol.  I would like to see some reviews from people who have actually used it though. It doesn't look like anyone on here is familiar.

I have the same problem with a food processor/mixer dilemma. Everyone says the Bosch is the best, but it's so ugly, and by the time you add on all the extras it comes up to about $1500!  I was planning to get a 6-quart KitchenAid until I heard all the horror stories about them, so then started looking at the Bosch. I just can't convince myself to buy something that ugly for that much money, lol, so for now I'm just biding my time while I save money and keep researching.

Well, I hope we can find out more about this Grainmaker, thanks for posting about it! 

I just found this review from a guy who says he lifts weights to stay fit and can't turn the Grainmaker, ruh roh! 

"The Good, the Bad and the Ugly: Comparing Grain Mills
http://www.grainmillcomparison.com/2009/05/grainmaker-review.html

But here's another one from a poster at Tree of Liberty, and he loves it.
http://www.thetreeofliberty.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43674

Going to do more research, lol.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow Callie! Thanks for the leg work. That second one seemed to have a couple of people with good experiences.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Well, now I'm almost convinced the Grainmaker is better, lol! When I originally read the ad, I only saw where it did wheat and not corn and other grains, but according to the eBay site it does do all that, plus it sounds like it comes with more items as a standard inclusion whereas with the Country Living mill they're optional and cost extra. Plus the Country Living Mill is aluminum, and the Grainmaker is steel. The only other difference I can see is that the Country Living has a motor you can buy for it, but I bet something could be rigged up for the Grainmaker too. Hmmm, you may have just changed my mind for me, lol.  I would like to see some reviews from people who have actually used it though. It doesn't look like anyone on here is familiar.
> 
> I have the same problem with a food processor/mixer dilemma. Everyone says the Bosch is the best, but it's so ugly, and by the time you add on all the extras it comes up to about $1500!  I was planning to get a 6-quart KitchenAid until I heard all the horror stories about them, so then started looking at the Bosch. I just can't convince myself to buy something that ugly for that much money, lol, so for now I'm just biding my time while I save money and keep researching.
> 
> ...


i have a 4.5 and 5 quart kitchen aid they are identical internaly but one is flip head the other drop bowl , last time dh was in to get parts he talked to the repair tech , th 6 quart it seems went to all metal gears but a plasic gear housing and that is now what breaks much more expensive and parts where backordered makes shreading a worm gear evey few years for 20 dollars with tax not seem so bad 

freinds have the bosh and like it have had it 10 years or so as long as we have had the KA they use thiers but don't kneed thier daily bread in it like we do

dh was looking at a globe 8 or 10 quart as hobart doesn't make the 8 or 10 anymore the globe uses the habart pattern pto for accessories like the meat grinder but again a lot of money


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, the Globe is heck of a machine, but I think it's way more than I need, plus it's pretty expensive too. I figure i'll probably end up with the Bosch eventually and just buy the basic machne at first and then add on the extras one at a time. Or maybe I'll find something entirely new between now and then, looks like I found a new grain mill I'd never heard of before, lol.


----------



## GrainMaker (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. Just wanted to put it out there that GrainMaker is in the Homesteading Today forums and will answer any questions or concerns you have about grain milling! (c:


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Grain Maker - Just wanted you to know that I went to your website (which looks great btw) and filled out the form to get more info. After filling it out - I got a error message.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I like my wondermill a lot.and Im not worried about having electric sooooo,Im happy,and the price is good enough for those with cost issues.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

we have a grainmaker mill love it except my DH motorized it after he used the hand crank the first still have the handel if needed but for now it takes less then an hour to grind enough flour for several loaves of bread plus some corn meal have to work with it a little to get the right consistancy for your bread easy to clean up afterwards


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

i have a lee grain mill that i have used for over 20 years . these are a real top quality unit .i see ebay has 2 for sale now. no finacial affiliation bla bla bla


----------



## GrainMaker (Jul 20, 2011)

prairiecomforts said:


> Grain Maker - Just wanted you to know that I went to your website (which looks great btw) and filled out the form to get more info. After filling it out - I got a error message.


Thank you for the information. I hope you can email me/pm me or give us a call in case you still want a information packet.(if you haven't already) I reconfigured the form file so it should be working now. (c:

Wendy


----------

